# CBBT 05/07/08 Report



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

First, I got a lunch break around 2pm, so decided to make the best of an hour....










I sat there and watched the rod for a 1/2 hour until it started to show some life.

I ran down, grabbed the rod and the line was moving west at a good clip. I could tell it wasn't a Skate/Ray because they normally just sit there and tug. Well, all the line went off my reel until the backing and that was it. I'm assuming it was a shark...I would hope 

After work, I grabbed the yak and headed out to the Small Boat Channel of the CBBT. South winds are great going out, coming in...another story..:--|

I was going after some trophy Striper, using a free line rig w/ live Spot. I swear, the Spot were at least 4 to 5" and all I got was some very hungry Croaker.....










I kept a Croaker and lip hooked him for a a chance of a door-mat or hog, to no avail. 

BTW, some kid caught a 35" Striper on a bottom rig tipped w/ squid down here at Chix tonignt...go figure ..squid...ha ha.....

Skunk


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good report!
Unbelievable the croakers 9n big spot and then the big rock on the squibb.
They musta been 
Nice :fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have seen some big rocks caught on bucktail/squid... that's what I learned to catch them suckers on, that or a pork trailer. 

Nice report Skunk, gonna get out there real soon for them flounder.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Where'd you find the mini-spot ?? Were you able to cast net them in the back of Crab Creek or did you buy them at a bait shop ??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. way to go.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

jay b said:


> Where'd you find the mini-spot ?? Were you able to cast net them in the back of Crab Creek or did you buy them at a bait shop ??


Long Bay Point, and they ain't cheap!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Long Bay Point, and they ain't cheap!!


Sabiki rig and BW fish bites and you can get them right there too. Takes a while some times but it's a lot cheaper !! Almost like fishing too.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

How was the water?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

redgrappler said:


> How was the water?


It's ok to not wear waders/drysuit. It got a little chilly getting splashed by a 15-20 knot wind after dark. I was just in shorts & tee shirt. 

Skunk


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

what were you using for bait from the shore?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Entropy said:


> what were you using for bait from the shore?


Whole finger mullet.


----------

